# SIBO



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm currently taking Trimethoprim for a possible urinary/prostate/kidney problem and I'm told these are anti bacterial drugs?When I take 2x200mg I find it can constipate or at least slow my bowel down a lot.I have IBS on the D side.I googled SIBO and wondered if there maybe a connection to these anti bacterials helping my IBS symptoms,meaning a possible SIBO diagnosis?Any thoughts?If my urinary problem is diagnosed as a prostate or kidney problem it appears Ciproflaxcin is a popular treatment.This can also be used to treat SIBO according to an article I read.Am I clutching at straws here or is there some validity in my thoughts?Many thanks for the excellent advice I'm given on here and please feel free to post your thoughts or experiences.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

Trimethoprim is an antibacterial drug. There is a lot of research concerning the possibility of SIBO and IBS, so there is validity to your thoughts. Ciprofloxacin is a common antibiotic used for this. Rifaximin or Xifaxin is often used as well, but is somewhat limited by its cost. Some people find that antibiotics help their symptoms while others feel that it exacerbates them. This somewhat depends on the type of IBS you have (for example, I believe I read an article stating that vancomycin was associated with decreased symptoms in IBS-C patients).I'm IBS-D and usually feel good while I'm on antibiotics - The ones I've been on in recent memory are azithromycin and amoxicillin (which I am actually currently on). I seem to remember taking doxycycline a number of years ago and having esophagitis secondary to it. The one thing that might be influencing this is that I tend to load up on yogurt while I'm on antibiotics - I normally have yogurt a few times a week and bump it up to daily while on antibiotics in the hopes of warding off yeast infections. So this may factor into how I feel while on the pills.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I think this thread would be best located in our Antibiotics/SIBO Forum so I am going to move it there.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

BQ I didn't know there was an antibiotic forum.There are a lot of forums and I haven't seen half of them.


----------



## blondeoverblue24 (Oct 20, 2009)

I think on certain computers or perhaps browsers you cannot always see the lower forums. I know at times I can see the top 10 or so (IBS general, IBS-C, IBS-D through Support Groups), but other times I can't. I don't think it's been an issue for me lately, but that might be what's happening to you,.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Blonde,I often use an iPod touch to view so my screen size is very small.Some sites offer iPhone specific viewing options but I don't know if it's viable with the site.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jmc09Here.. why not make this a favorite. It is a link to our Forums page that lists ALL of our forums:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks BQ!Now it's a favourite


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

jmc Just FYIDown at the bottom of every page you will see in the middle of the blue menu bar "Lo Fi Version". Click that for when you are using your Ipod touch or other hand held browsers.


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thank you again BQ.I do have trouble downloading the pages on hand held devices due to the large amount of information on the site,that will certainly help.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I've used the lo-fi version on the Iphone for reading the forum and that seems to work pretty well. You can't reply without goin back to the full version, but you can read.


----------

